# Its a personal affair!



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Picked this little jewel up on craigslist - thought I'd throw some sides on it to spruce it up a bit, and ad to its functionality.

I don't have much done yet :laughing:

But I'll give you more to nibble on later 

I still need to go get some hardware - hoping to find some hot dipped carriage bolts in town yet this evening - then I can really get started! inch:


----------



## qball415 (Mar 18, 2012)

CCCo. said:


> Picked this little jewel up on craigslist - thought I'd throw some sides on it to spruce it up a bit, and ad to its functionality.
> 
> I don't have much done yet :laughing:
> 
> ...


I buy those here from 50-100$ all day. Paint wood and hardware resell for 350$.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks in nice shape:thumbup: That thing is gonna come in handy! And a fun little project too.



Dave


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

qball415 said:


> I buy those here from 50-100$ all day. Paint wood and hardware resell for 350$.


I could see that! 65% of the ones I looked at didn't have a title.

It was kind of difficult to find one that I ~ a. liked, and b. had a title :sad:

I'm pretty happy with this one though - it will mostly be used to haul a riding mower, maybe the occasional piece of furniture - it should work out good.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I got a chance to work on it for a little bit here today, moving along - taking my sweet time :laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

:thumbup: Looks like I'm going to be able to work on this a little this afternoon.

Hopeing to wrap this up! 

But I'm going to be about 5' short of deck board :sad:

I never buy enough material - what's wrong with me ?? :laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't the board usually go inside the stake pockets? Looks good. Is it a tilt trailer?


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Don't the board usually go inside the stake pockets? Looks good. Is it a tilt trailer?


Yep, your exactly right - most every trailer I've looked at did have the boards on the inside!

I've been waiting on someone to say something :laughing:

I did it this way so that I don't compromise any floor space.

For example,...the trailer frame measure's 52" outside of frame

Putting the deck boards inside cut's it down to roughly 49" rather quickly!


That's were my idea came into play - I figured why loose floor space :no:

The big factor here is also that it's primary use will be hauling a 46" cut riding mower that we use.
The deck is all of 48" + the plastic shoot.

It will fit into a 48" space, but 52" will be soo much nicer!

I have already ripped 2x to deck screw around the inside base to fill the void.
I'm installing that today. 

It is a tilt trailer, btw


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like a lot of heavy material your adding to a lightweight trailer.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> Looks like a lot of heavy material your adding to a lightweight trailer.


We'll be using it for lightweight hauling anyway :thumbsup:

It will be fine - the biggest thing on it will be the lawn mower.
It won't exceed GVW with the mower and the sides added together, so I see no issue with safety myself.

I have a large 20' trailer for moving anything too large, or too heavy.
Its just to much hastle to use it for petty tasks!


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Made some real headway this evening - I figure I'm only lacking the addition of a few lag bolts.
No rush, I'll just pick them up next time I'm out.

Almost to dark for pictures, but I figured I'd share anyway.
I'll probably take some daylight pics of it finished after I get the last few fasteners in place.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks sharp crow:thumbup: You almost hate to get it dirty:laughing:



Dave


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank's Dave

I'm real happy with how it came out.

I'm stoked - can't wait to use it!


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like a handy little trailer. Do you think you may have to move the lights to the rear?


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Stewy said:


> Looks like a handy little trailer. Do you think you may have to move the lights to the rear?


I hadn't planned on moving them back because of the tilt feature - I don't want them hitting the ground.

I could put them up on the sides, but right now I have the sides set up to be removeable - just pull 7 bolts per side, and they will lift off.


So I decided to move them out 1 1/2" 

Before, factory location,










After, w/ new mounting holes drilled,











I'd like to add a couple marker lights to it I think - in the future anyway.

For now I thought moving them outward was the obvious most simplest solution, and it will probably get me by for a while.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know of any reason there would be a problem with the location of those lights, but you might want to think about protecting them with some heavy gauge metal. You WILL bang them up sooner or later. :laughing:

Looks purty. :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice job James. I like the care you took in doing that. Not just thrown together. :thumbup:

Look at the growth rings on that wood  I can't believe how fast they're growing trees these days.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Got to use this for the first time yesterday - its going to work out great!
The main reason I got it was so I could go mow my mother's yard's.
She's getting older and she doesn't need to be doing :no:

Pull's out great,...I have some better tie down d-rings to bolt to the floor yet.
I was just waiting on the chance to get this mower loaded.
Now I can get a better idea of the proper location for them.

All in all though, I think its a good fit for what we are using it for, and fairly fast to load and unload.


----------

